# Hey Ho lets go!!!



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, I've had a couple of weeks off and now im ready to get started.

Wed: Triceps / Biceps

Thurs: Back / Traps

Sat: Chest / Forearms

Sun: Legs / Shoulders

Todays session:

Close Grip Bench Press 75kg - 7, 6, 7

Overhead Dumbell extension 33.5kg - 8, 6, 7

Tricep Rope Pull Down 31kg - 8, 8, 8

BB Preacher Curl 40kg - 7, 6, 6

Hammer Curls 19kg - 7, 7, 7

Concentration Curl 19kg - 7, 7, 7

Wednesday isnt really my favourite session, but still i suppose it wasn't too bad. Lifts could be heavier but I felt it after a few weeks off and expect it to come back quite quickly. I just can't wait to get the real weightlifting done i.e. deadlifting etc.


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

yesterdays diet:

8am - 8 egg whites, 2 yolks, 2 slices of bread pint of milk and multi vit.

11am -1 scoop of whey, handful of nuts banana

130pm - Chicken, boiled potatoes, veges, pint of milk

430pm 1 scoop of whey, handful of nuts orange and apple

7pm/PW - 1 1/2 scoops whey

8pm - steak, pasta, pint of milk

10pm - 1 1/2 scopp whey with milk.

Damn its harder than i thought to eat at the times i set myself!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude are you open to suggestions on your training split?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

ch8mp1 said:


> . I just can't wait to get the real weightlifting done i.e. deadlifting etc.


Your so right there dude, your training routine sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also you asked the following question a while back QUOTE ["Hey i'm 186lbs and 6 foot1 and was wondering how long i should bulk for until i start cutting or do i just aim for a weight and stick with it as long as it takes?"]

If your looking to bulk i'd say your diet needs to be better, as it looks more like some thing from weight watchers


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ali M said:


> Your so right there dude, your training routine sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Care to make him a constructive suggestion? Or were you just being honest and blunt because that takes balls.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Just been honest and blunt mate and ill leave the advise to the more experianced guy's on the board like YOU!

dont get me wrong his training and bulking diet sucks, now i could give him a routine and diet but, well you know it will all turn into a MC argument. So i decided not to waste my time as every one has a different view on diet and training.

i.e. if i were bulking s**t man i'd eat anything in sight, hello pitza hut, KFC, macdonalds. I'd also keep a good level of cardio. Now id never train 2 small muscle groups together. I always pair them with larger groups.

Also i never train Sundays and never trained forearms.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

That said unfortunately captain big balls does have a point Legs/shoulders is to heavy a day and biceps/triceps too light a day to incorporate into a 4 day split.

Thinks about the percentage of your muscles worked during a legs/shoulders day and do the same equation for a bicep/ tricep day. Also there is always going to be an overlap in bodyparts and adequate rest periods that you cannot avoid in a 4 day spilt, due to the fact that pretty much anything you do before or after deadlifts will be worked again, but chest and then shoulders the next day isn't a great idea as your front delts will be worked 2 days in a row massively.

I really like traps/back day I don't think enough people do deads and traps on the same day personally.

Try

Chest/Tri's

Back/Traps

Shoulders/Bi's/forearms

Legs

Personally I do

Deads/Traps/Bi's

Chest/Tri's

Upper back/Shoulders

Legs

But this is as I'm doing a body recomp.

Your eating regimen is very good, ie you seem to understand the right foods to eat etc.. that said again your friendly neighbourhood jackass above has a point that you don't eat enough. You can't last 5 and a half hours on 1 scoop of whey and a handful of nuts.

There are a million things you could do to make your eating regimen for optimal in an ideal world but the easiest solution is take all the shakes you eat aside from post workout and add peanut butter, oats, milk, a banana and casein as well as whey and that will help you with the calories. If you want any more serious pointers on improvements feel free to ask


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Im glad your back YG the forum is a lot better with you here mate.

Solid advise there, good training routine and good advise ref to his diet.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Mate

Too much milk in your diet, it will bloat you know end and full of fast acting sugars, Eat more solid foods like chicken and fish along with rice potatoes steamed veg etc and keep the milk protein to before bed If u have to drink more shakes id use a blend which will compensate for the 2-3 hour window before u can eat a solid meal due to blends having a more full amino profile with time release. A good one is EXTREME PROTEIN. If u must use whey then use first thing in the morning and post workout..

all the best

R


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

theres absolutely nowt wrong with milk if youre not lactose intolerant.

i didnt use protein powders for 2 years and milk was the mainstay of my protein source(and tuna)....

especially if bulking!

lol my spilt of choice -

A

deads

military press

chins

calves

and

B

squats

bench

dips

gripwork

trained once every fourth day.(cos we all know its when you rest you grow)

ROFLMAO


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

hey, thanks for the replies!! and any suggestions would be great!!!

i'm aware that the 10am and 4pm meals are terrible... But the thing is i am either at work or in a lecture at those times and i can't exactly sit and eat a grilled chicken at these times.

As for my training split, I have no arguments for mixing it up!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Rianabol said:


> ABBR.
> 
> milk is full of fast acting sugars


Thats just wrong Milks glycemic index value is 32


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Does this sound any better...

Wed: Chest/biceps

Thurs : Back/triceps

Sat: Shoulders

Sun: Legs

The reason for putting biceps with chest instead of triceps is because after doing chest 1st i feel i can't do the close grip press properly.

What you think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

thats a lot better mate, at least your listening which is more than some tall people do.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I like a three day split:

1.Chest, upper back and Biceps.

2.Shoulders and triceps

3.Lower back and legs.

Trouble with my routine is that it means I'm training 5-6 times a week and get accused of having no life lol. =)


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

what do you guys think of protein bars? Could that be a possibility instead of a shake?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

ch8mp1 said:


> what do you guys think of protein bars? Could that be a possibility instead of a shake?


Watch out mate, ur potentially rattling a hornets nest there!! I think the protein arguement has been raging on this board for ages!

I personally will chew a protein bar if i can't get access to any other food. But when u can whip up smoked salmon and scrambled eggs in a matter of moments, why eat anything else


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Protein bars are fine mate, no problems with them. However you mentioned bulking and i dont really think a protein bar is going to put any bulk on you.

I think you might be better with say 2 scoops of whey as this will be cheaper than a protein bar and then have something like 2 bananas and a turkey salad sandwich. Or 2 scoops of whey and 3 weatabix.

You have to remember you have say 5 to 6 meals to get excess calories down you per day. so if you want say 3000 calories per day then devide this by say 5 or 6 (3000 devided by 6 = 500 calories per meal) so we now know 2 scoops of whey and 2 bananas are not going to get you there, where as add a turkey salad in a brown bap just might.

Dont forget the trick is find out what your maintenace calories are, average for a male is 2000 but were all dif. If your maintenace calories are 2000 then you just need to add 500to this and see how you respond and if need be add another 500 a few months down the line.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Blimey, is 2000 the average male calorie intake for maintanance?? I eat WAY more than that I reckon.

Also mate remember, if ur training hard ur prob burning loads of calories so will need to add even more.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

ch8mp1 said:


> Does this sound any better...
> 
> Wed: Chest/biceps
> 
> ...


The point is that generally accepted reasoning based on recovery and its importance is that you want to allow your muscles as much time to recover as possible after they have been worked. So grouping muscles together that usually function together ie Push/pull routines are popular. You want to do Chest tri's because if you have trained intensely enough you'll have a better chance of doing close grips on the same day as chest than you will the day after and also this is a more likely precursor to hypertrophy.

Just swap tri's and bi's on the days as its the same principle for back and bi's. Ie you can't work your back without working your bi's


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ali M said:


> Protein bars are fine mate, no problems with them. However you mentioned bulking and i dont really think a protein bar is going to put any bulk on you.
> 
> I think you might be better with say 2 scoops of whey as this will be cheaper than a protein bar and then have something like 2 bananas and a turkey salad sandwich. Or 2 scoops of whey and 3 weatabix.
> 
> ...


The average calories for maintenance in bodybuilders does not exist there is no yougov poll of bodybuilders that I'm aware of you literally just made that up. The recommended daily calorie intake for a male is 2000 for a non active male and 2500 for an active male depending on which scientific body you read but it doesn't vary much from that. It varies greatly on the amount of physical exercise you do. An army squaddie for example has 7500cals per day on exercise. For a bodybuilder you obviously require a higher intake than average unless you use performance enhancing drugs. There are formulas that are used to predict estimated daily cals based on LBM IMHO a good guide is 17.5 cals per pound of lbm. ie you weigh 200 pounds with 20% BF you have 160 pounds of LBM. Your maintenance cals are 160 x 17.5 2800 cals.

Protein bars are s**t. They have a high saturated fat content and usually sugar content. They are the worst protein supplement aside from s**t weightgainer you will find. The Dorian Yates ones are the best nutritionally I have seen though. If you can't get ANYTHING else then definitely use them I admit that I do but you need to eat more is basically the bottom line.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nath said:


> Blimey, is 2000 the average male calorie intake for maintanance??


No

It isn't


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

i'll give it a shot then YG. You obviously know what your talking about! So from next week my split will be:

Wed: Chest/triceps

Thurs: Back/Biceps

Sat: Shoulders/Traps

Sun: Legs

Just finished my back workout

Wide grip pullups +5kg - 6,6,6 plus 1 set BW 7

Bentover BB Row 72.5kg - 8,8,8

Deadlifts 131kg - 6,6,6 (Damn i'm weak!!!)


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

yesterdays diet:

8am - 8 egg whites, 2 yolks, 2 slices of bread pint of milk and multi vit.

11am -1 scoop of whey, handful of nuts banana

130pm - steak, potatoes pint of milk

430pm 1 scoop of whey, handful of nuts 2 weetabix apple

630pm/PW - 1 1/2 scoops whey

720pm - Chicken, potatoes, veges, pint of milk

10pm - 1 1/2 scopp whey with milk.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yg does indeed know his stuff,but i`d want to know that i could grow on a less frequent routine before i trained 4 days a week.

go for it bud, but we aware of overtraining and be realistic about whether you are really growing.

more time in the gym does not mean more muscle growth....


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

totally agree with Cal, if your not growing then try doing less


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

yea, i'll give the 4day a week split a try and see from there.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think he means (infact I know) he means train less than 4 days per week. I agree that this can be beneficial to people in your position (remember some of us are 'assisted' in our training) and thus as a natural you may wish to train less.

I'll let Cal give you the specifics 1. He's a PT training clients likes this and thus knows a lot more than me about it and

2. I've never trained this way


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i`m not a PT yet i`m winging it and am still waiting for a paying client!

the one i did have dropped out after making excuses 6 sessions out of 8.

i didnt expect for a minute ch8mp1 would go for my suggestion!

as i wouldnt have(didnt for 3 wasted years)

no worries bud!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think he misunderstood you rather than didn't take up your suggestion mate which is why I said ' I think he means ......

But yeah he'll probably still do 4 days a week its a hard habit to break I know I've never done it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tbh i think youre gains would be better on a lower vol, but i also think you get away with a higher vol as youre pretty bulky naturally....

i do know one thing after doing deads today i wouldnt be able to train my lil finger tomorrow hahahaha!

hijack over.


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

TBH I'm really unsure about which routine to do, all the advice is brilliant but i'm jus not sure what would work best for me. Over the past year i've been training on and off and always used a 4 day split. decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are you satisfied with your progress on a 4 day split?

if so carry on!

just be honest with ya self...


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok well I was going to post some pictures but whenever i press the attach button my computer freezes... Frustrating!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you look in pikeys log i left a post showing how to host your own pics


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

ok guys some pics 

I had to take these by myself with my phone on a self timer, so they aren't the best of quality!! Also in bad consition atm so laughing to a minimum please!


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

wow those photos came out larger thn expected!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lmao!

youre in good shape mate-

dodgy hair cut tho hahahahaha!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

you look like you're about to dive in to something in the first pic. takes guts (or misplaced confidence) to post up pics for others to pass judgement on so fair play to ya, but try and post some better pics please mate, posting bad pics is totally bereft of use (ie: pointless).


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

haha, yea i thinks it shoes i've never really took photos before. al try to get better one's


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

my chest session on wednesday:

Flat bb Bench 85kg - 7, 6, 7

Inlcine bb Bench 75kg - 6, 6, 6

DB Flyes 21.5kg 8, 6, 6, 6

My Back/bicep session on thurs

Pull ups +5.5kg - 6, 6, 6 + 1 set BW 7

Bent over BB Rows 75kg - 8, 8, 8

Deadlift 136kg - 6, 6, 6

BB preacher curl 40 kg - 7, 6, 6

hammer curl 21kg - 7, 7, 7

concentration curl 19 kg - 7, 7, 7

Decided to put triceps in with shoulders instead of chest. Any ideas if this is still ok? Because i know you guys mentioned issues about recovery etc. The fact that my deadlift is so light is extremely depressing!!!!

I am doing the same technique on my deadlift as cal does on his video where he beasts 200kg. IS this the right one i should be doing on my back day?

Also on my chest day, is it much worth me doing flyes? Would it not be better to put in another compound movement like a db press and then start flyes when i actually grow some muscle.

Also, is 9/10 sets enough/too much/too little?

P.S really looking forward to legs day, as i have NEVER squated before!!! Should be fun!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

drop me your email bud and i`ll send you a very good e book on form-

theres several pages on squat technique:cool:

(dudes it not brawn,but it is the authors book on form !)


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot mate!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

personally i`d wouldnt bother doing isolation exercises...(dips are better than flyes for example)

yet again i`m in a minority there tho lol

no probs bud.


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Shoulders/triceps

BB Press 65kg - 6, 6, 6

DB press 26kg - 9, 8, 6

Sitting Lat raises 11kg - 8, 8, 8

Close grip press - 70kg 6, 6, 6

Rope Pull Down 31kg - 10, 9, 8

Over head Rope pull down 31kg - 9, 9, 9

I hate it when your lifting weights that are waaaaaaaaaaaay behind your best lifts!! FRUSTRATION!!!!


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Legs today, should be fun. I have a feeling that i am going to be swore tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yo,

Sundays leg session with it being the first time i've ever squated and lunged i simply did light weights and went throught the motions. But still woke up the next day aching. I have seriously neglected my legs!!!!

Wednesdays session: chest

BB Bench press 86kg - 7, 6, 6

inlince BB bench press 76kg - 7, 7, 6

Flat DB Press 31kg - 6, 6, 6

I cut the flyes out and i'm just going to try and stay with compound exercises for a while.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi ch8amp, i see your doing BB flat press then DB flat press and same with shoulders BB press then DB press. I fail to see the benefit of both. Usually bodybuilders will choose one or the other as its a persoanl thing. i.e. ill do flat BB bench press DB inclines press and DB fly's. Seems to me your doing the same excercise again.

dont worry about the weight your lifting as its the intensity that counts, i very rarley do my heaviest lifts, i just concentrate on quality and intensity. Chest still hurting from Monday.


----------



## ch8mp1 (Nov 1, 2007)

just experimenting with the chest, I no what you mean with the shoulder session thought. But what else could i do to keep it compound?


----------

